# Most annoying levels.



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2007)

Mine would have to be "We Never Go To Ravenholm" from Half-life 2.

My reason is because they are so FREAKIN' STINGY ON BULLETS! From the part when you come across the Mutant "Head Humpers" for the third time, to about the part when you get in front of the church. I had to use my crowbar and gravity gun the whole time! Not to mention that the level is kinda spooky.....


----------



## Poink (Jul 23, 2007)

Conflict Vietnam's second level. With that friggin tank.
What the hell, everything happen in the same time (( Tank + vietcongs + FUCKING PLANES which are supposed to help you )

Also, that mission in call of Duty where there is 
+ around 879080 tanks
+ mines
+ GRENADES ARE RAINING
+ nazis everywhere trying to rape me


----------



## G.M. (Jul 23, 2007)

Gears, Near the end of Act 4, protecting the house.

God damn, I hate Theron Guards.  I can't count how many times I died to a Torque Bow on Hardcore.  I even got hit by one right away after the minor cutscene with Baird and Cole.  Like, *cutscene end*  *thunk*  *'slpode*  All in a matter of 2 seconds.  Fucking annoying.  

Not to mention General RAMM.  Dear god, he refuses to die on hardcore.  God forbid Insane.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Conflict Vietnam's second level. With that friggin tank.
> What the hell, everything happen in the same time (( Tank + vietcongs + FUCKING PLANES which are supposed to help you )
> 
> Also, that mission in call of Duty where there is
> ...



Call of Duty 1?


----------



## Poink (Jul 23, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, Call Of Duty 3 on xbox 360 
My fail, I forgot to tell.


----------



## yak (Jul 23, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Mine would have to be "We Never Go To Ravenholm" from Half-life 2.
> 
> My reason is because they are so FREAKIN' STINGY ON BULLETS! From the part when you come across the Mutant "Head Humpers" for the third time, to about the part when you get in front of the church. I had to use my crowbar and gravity gun the whole time! Not to mention that the level is kinda spooky.....


Fast zombies are <3 that make you shit your pants if placed in appropriate positions. I've played this one mod, can't remember which, where a geniously places fast zombie spooked me to Oblivion.


As for my part,
Pretty much all deathmatch levels in Unreal Tournament 1 on hardcore. Those guys just won't die  and have 120% accuracy. Only exploiting the game's AI can make you win.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuu! I hate fast zombie and those black head humpers that poison you! DX
I also hate the zombies that throw the black ones at you.

What I _REALLY_ hated was the fact that after all the crap you go through, the father-whoever tells you your on the wrong side of town! GRRR! I hate that!!!



			
				Poink said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah! I remember that mission! Is that the one where you get the bazo[/i]oka and you have to defend a stronghold?


----------



## Poink (Jul 23, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! I remember that mission! Is that the one where you get the bazo[/i]oka and you have to defend a stronghold?



Probably, I never finished it XD
I'm into Dead or Alive 4 for now on


----------



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man my dad killed it in two days. I was mad....or maybe the Wii really DOES give an edge...


----------



## Poink (Jul 23, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmh its an easy game.
I didn't finish it because I don't like to finish games.
It's fucking beautiful on 360.
You can almost smell your soldier's sweat


----------



## DavidN (Jul 23, 2007)

There seems to be an unwritten rule among 16-bit platformer writers that every water level must be intensely annoying.


----------



## BryanB (Jul 23, 2007)

Tubular from Super Mario World. In fact, most of those goddamn special stages were annoying, but Tubular was the worst


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 23, 2007)

The human stronghold siege in Alientfront Online....


._. They launch so many nukes at one time and their turrets are ridiculously strong for modern technology....


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Mine would have to be "We Never Go To Ravenholm" from Half-life 2.
> 
> My reason is because they are so FREAKIN' STINGY ON BULLETS! From the part when you come across the Mutant "Head Humpers" for the third time, to about the part when you get in front of the church. I had to use my crowbar and gravity gun the whole time! Not to mention that the level is kinda spooky.....



WHAT.

That was one of my favorite levels. The whole point was to use the gravity gun. XD Whyddya think there were so many sharp things lying around? 

One of the best atmospheres that I've seen in a level in a long time, too. ^..^


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 24, 2007)

The second half of the third level in Battletoads (NES)

I win the thread.


----------



## Ray Kicio (Jul 24, 2007)

O Rly?

I raise you every Casino level in Sonic games! I died on an elevator!? WHAT!? I just got bounced into a glitch!? WHAT!?


----------



## Tundon (Jul 24, 2007)

Gears of War, the end of Act 3 when attacking the processing plant on Insane difficulty... that... took... forever...


----------



## G.M. (Jul 24, 2007)

Tundon said:
			
		

> Gears of War, the end of Act 3 when attacking the processing plant on Insane difficulty... that... took... forever...



Oh god, I hate taking that thing, even on hardcore.  Damn Theron Guards and their Torque bows. :<


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 24, 2007)

Gears of War rocked, me and my bro beat it on hardcore the day we got it. We haven't tried it on Insane though... I don't like the level with the Kryll and the light thing..

Sonic Adventure 2... Car levels?

Battlefield: Modern Combat (I think thats what it was called) for 360.. Last level = horrible.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the whole point was to use the gravity gun. That's why they put sawblades all over the place. But I hate it because when I'm outside there is NOTHING good for me to use. I mean boxes only tickle those nuts! XD

Also when your on rooftops and you hit someone, there goes your ammo flying off into the darkness where you'll never find it. *shrugs* I personaly like the final mission, the airboat mission and the mission you get to control the Sand Lions after you beat the queen. XD



			
				OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Sonic Adventure 2... Car levels?



Those where kinda hard...


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2007)

The Library from Halo 1. Most repetitive level in an FPS, period.
/thread


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 25, 2007)

Why does sonic need a car when he's THE FASTEST THING ALIIIVE

Another one could be one of the randomly generated levels from the SOF2 map generator. Usually it's normal stuff, but sometimes it makes a map that pisses you off to no end.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 25, 2007)

I would have to say the part in Resident Evil 4 where your in the house with Luis and the presidents daughter Ashley, fighting of the hoards of villagers. That was annoying for me. Everytime I try and go push the ladders off a window I got like 3 or more villagers on my back.


----------



## wolfe97 (Jul 25, 2007)

most annoying level for me, would have to be from call of duty 2, in the level that starts off as an assault on an itiallian beach head. it and the mission after it in the city are just too damn long. that couple with a few races on DUB edition remix and the fight with the end on MGS3 (not really annoying afer i discovered to use the map after he shoots, and then use thermal goggles to follow his footsteps when he runs) but just way too long


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 25, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> The Library from Halo 1. Most repetitive level in an FPS, period.
> /thread


At least the level was possible to finish!


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 25, 2007)

chronoteeth said:
			
		

> Why does sonic need a car when he's THE FASTEST THING ALIIIVE
> 
> Another one could be one of the randomly generated levels from the SOF2 map generator. Usually it's normal stuff, but sometimes it makes a map that pisses you off to no end.



talking of Soldier of Fortune 2, the hospital level where you're on the rooftop, having to blow up an helicopter plus having to kill random baddies = annoying no matter the difficulty.

also, am I the only one over here who hated the whole prologue?


----------



## scythemouse (Jul 25, 2007)

The final level of Star Trek: Shattered Universe (of course, practically every level in that game was a bit dodgy. Escort missions = baaaad!)
Breaking Arrows in Ace Combat 4
The stupid speed ring racing levels of Star Trek: Encounters (Especially with a big, fat Kazon Predator in the way)
Most of the missions in Armored Core 2
Any level in Halo 1 or 2 with the Flood
Taris in Star Wars: KOTOR
Felucia in Star Wars: BF2


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2007)

chronoteeth said:
			
		

> Why does sonic need a car when he's THE FASTEST THING ALIIIVE



Simple.
The driving missions are for Tails and Rouge, not Sonic.
Also not including the Go-Kart Minigame.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 25, 2007)

Bottle Grotto on Links Awakening.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 25, 2007)

Basically anything in Ocarina of Time.

I don't remember the name of the mission, but the one in Jak 2 where you had to turret about 40 KGs. Underport was the worst though. Running from that giant metalhead, and those jellyfish....


----------



## TheResult (Jul 25, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Mine would have to be "We Never Go To Ravenholm" from Half-life 2.
> 
> My reason is because they are so FREAKIN' STINGY ON BULLETS! From the part when you come across the Mutant "Head Humpers" for the third time, to about the part when you get in front of the church. I had to use my crowbar and gravity gun the whole time! Not to mention that the level is kinda spooky.....



I absolutely loved that level in Half-Life 2, but I *hated* the part of the game where you were stuck in the two adjacent hallways and had to set up the automatic guns to protect yourself ( plus boxes ). I was already low on health before that part, so I had to try that level over and over _to perfection_ before I got it right. It was such BS.


----------



## rocksteady (Jul 26, 2007)

Sandopolis Act 2-Knuckles' Route

How the hell was I supposed to know that there was a secret area above with sand to fill the bet below to move the switch?  I am only 5 years old!  WTF!


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 26, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> chronoteeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does sonic need a Go-Kart when he's THE FASTEST THING ALIIIVE


----------



## Ember (Jul 26, 2007)

Ocarina of Time's Water Temple

damn near made me snap my N64 controller in half


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

Ember said:
			
		

> Ocarina of Time's Water Temple
> 
> damn near made me snap my N64 controller in half



Water levels in _any_ game are often annoying and a pain in the *ss. All the water temples in all the Zelda games, for example.. And any water-heavy level in Sonic.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 26, 2007)

TheResult said:
			
		

> ...pain in the *ss.



No need to censor yourself here.  The only thing currently in the word filter is the name of a certain anti-videogame lawyer.

</offtopic>


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 26, 2007)

SMB, the original.

8-3.

Kills every frickin' speed run I've tried.


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> No need to censor yourself here.  The only thing currently in the word filter is the name of a certain anti-videogame lawyer.
> 
> </offtopic>



Just like keepin' it neat for the kiddies.
.. You know the ones.

+Annoying Level: "The Whistle Song" in DDRMax2. That counts as a level, right? xD


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 26, 2007)

TheResult said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In theory. And yes, that's a terrible song -- not as bad as the crappy mix of Jam Jam Reggae, Lovin' You, or Let Them Move, though. Ugh.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 26, 2007)

I love The Whistle Song. ^^ I hate Jam Jam Reggae, Lovin' You and some of the other songs on the different DDRs I have. I wish there was an option that you could take out the ones you don't like.

Now I'm finding the part in RE 4 where you fight the big guy to get his eye ball to be annoying!


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 26, 2007)

Silent Hill 2's Labyrinth. Pyramid Head + Lying Figures out the Wazoo = Irritating. At least it wasn't Silent Hill 3's Haunted House Red light of death...


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 28, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I love The Whistle Song. ^^ I hate Jam Jam Reggae, Lovin' You and some of the other songs on the different DDRs I have. I wish there was an option that you could take out the ones you don't like.
> 
> Now I'm finding the part in RE 4 where you fight the big guy to get his eye ball to be annoying!



Save up and get a rocket launcher. Take out his first form with the sniper rifle, then end the fight fast. His second half is a total bitch and can hit you from quite far away.

If you don't want to use a rocket launcher, shotguns work all right. You might be able to piss him off with grenades, too.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 28, 2007)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's ok. I whipped his ass! ^^ All I do is continue climbing the ladders to the second level, wait for him to do that thing where he streaches up to attack and hop down and pop him a few time before he comes back down. Then I just rinse and repeat until I take out his first half. That or I wait for him to makes that attack nosie he makes, run to the side of where I was standing, pop him in his back and keep running side to side, dodging his attacks till his first half is dead.

For his second half, I do the exact something. ^^ All I do is climb one of the ladders, run to the piller in the upper right cornor, wait for him to swing next to where I am and then keep repeating shooting him with the TMP until he's dead, jumping down if he gets to close and switching between the shotgun, if I'm running low on ammo for the TMP. If you do what I do, you knock him off of what he's swinging on and can get some free shoots at him as he crawl on the ground to get to a rafter to swing on. I find this method to be a good one as you can shoot him in the back with his first half or in his torso when you jump down when he's streached. Second part is good as he can't swing his tentacles at you when your standing next to the piller and and he has to swing in front of you to hit you, so you can pump round after round into him, getting a chance to knock him down and get free shots before he get's up again. With getting little to no damage after you beat him. ^^


----------



## Sheppy (Jul 28, 2007)

343 Guilty Spark from Halo 1 on Xbox used to give me the chills. Which sucked because my favorite level, Assault on the Control room was right before it. :<

...Now I feel like going and playing through the entire campaign again...


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 28, 2007)

Vgm22 > The TMP is utterly awful by about midgame. Sell it and pick up a magnum and the new weaponry ASAP. You'll need lots more firepower, and to be smart with ammo.


----------



## TheResult (Jul 29, 2007)

RE4 actually didn't have any levels that I didn't like.. The whole game went by fairly fast for me, and I enjoyed it. Money wasn't a big problem as long as you were sure to pick up every little thing you could, and had your shopper's priorities in order.


----------



## wolfe97 (Jul 29, 2007)

RE4, most of the crap in the castle pissed me off, horridly....now i use action replay for it (cheap shit, i know, but hey....i suck...) and nothing annoyis me other than ashley


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jul 29, 2007)

Level 15, "The Falling Ship", from _Jedi Knight: Dark Forces 2_.

Extremely disorienting.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2007)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> Vgm22 > The TMP is utterly awful by about midgame. Sell it and pick up a magnum and the new weaponry ASAP. You'll need lots more firepower, and to be smart with ammo.



Actually I'm doing quite well with the TMP. ^^ As that's all the ammo it seems I'm getting. I've upgraded it quite a bit and have the stock for it.


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 29, 2007)

My personal case for RE4 contains the Red9, Striker, Semi-Auto Rifle, and the Broken Butterfly, plus usually 5 flashbangs and a couple frags, and if I have any piss-em-offs (incendiaries) I use those in crowds if I need to get away.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well I have in my case right now is the Red9/w stock, Rifle/w Scope, Shotgun, Punisher, TMP/w Stock and the 9mm you start out with, all upgraded to lvl 3. I don't use any grenades as I sell those off.


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 30, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Well I have in my case right now is the Red9/w stock, Rifle/w Scope, Shotgun, Punisher, TMP/w Stock and the 9mm you start out with, all upgraded to lvl 3. I don't use any grenades as I sell those off.



This sounds like suicide. THREE different handguns and no grenades?

You know (SPOILER, HILITE TO SEE) flash-bangs will insta-kill any plaga-heads, right? Not to mention frags are very useful in crowds, esp. if Ashley isn't around.

Seriously, you shouldn't ever need 3 handguns for anything. Sell two of them, save yourself some space and uber-upgrade what's left. You'll want all the space you can get for First Aid Sprays, G+Y+Rs, and ammo, especially nearer the end.

And get a dang magnum, asap.


----------



## Tarrock (Jul 30, 2007)

Super Mario Sunshine for the gamecube.

The Secret of.... levels were annoying.
The one I hated the most was Secret of the Yoshi-Go-Round

Hated how at the end you had to jump on this cube moving up and down.


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 30, 2007)

Tarrock said:
			
		

> Super Mario Sunshine for the gamecube.
> 
> The Secret of.... levels were annoying.
> The one I hated the most was Secret of the Yoshi-Go-Round
> ...



You mean the ones with the a capella Mario theme? I love those...if only I could find an mp3 of that song. <_<


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2007)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't use first aid sprays. You wanna know why? I don't use them because they low your grade at the end. I know it sucks, but that's how they made the game. I've done without them in the pervious games and I'm going to do it in this game as well. I'm doing fine without using grenades, besides I like shooting peole more then blowing them up. Besides I get good money for genades, flash-bangs and incindeary. For a group of zombies I just use the shotgun or if I see them before, I just blow their heads off from far away with the rifle. Plus I wanna see if I can get though the game with the weapons I have as I'm going to upgrade them to the max.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 30, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> IanKeith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never use grenades or magnums either. I mainly use my upgraded Blacktail and occasionally a sniper. I do occasionally use a shotgun when there are a lot of enemies around with shields or somebody with a chainsaw >,> Other than that though, I do the same thing you do. Sell all grenades and Magnum ammo as I come across it.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I haven't even found any magnum ammo. See I'd get the magnum if I had the ammo. Cause I love the magnum in all RE games, cause I like to exploded heads. >3


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 30, 2007)

I just make their heads explode with my pistol, it works just as well as a magnum and the reload is three times faster.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, but with the magnum, it takes one bullet to blow their head to pieces. With the pistols it's 2 or more depending on the damage. That's why I like the rifle best. As it take a bullet and has the scope. ^^

Anyway, back on topic....Another annoying level I find is the whole min game on Death By Degrees where you play as Anna and have to collect the tracking data cards from the dead Tekken Soldiers.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 30, 2007)

One really annoying level is the D-Day level of Medal of Honor Allied Assault. You're lucky if you can survive getting out of the Higgen's boat, then you have to take cover from the MG42's in the bunkers, but if you take too much cover then you can get hit by an explosion, after managing to blow up the barbed wire at the halfway marker, you have to run through a mine field while getting shot at.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2007)

It would have to be Xen for me (From Half-Life 1.)

When I originally played the game I was way to noob-ish at FPS', and kept falling =(


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 30, 2007)

Scratch that actually, ALL of SoF2 is hard, even on the easier level!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 4, 2007)

Necrosis said:
			
		

> One really annoying level is the D-Day level of Medal of Honor Allied Assault. You're lucky if you can survive getting out of the Higgen's boat, then you have to take cover from the MG42's in the bunkers, but if you take too much cover then you can get hit by an explosion, after managing to blow up the barbed wire at the halfway marker, you have to run through a mine field while getting shot at.



Even though I was sitting there cussing out my computer... I thought this was the greatest moment in FPS gaming I had ever experienced. I loved it the first couple of times. Then... once you know where to go and how to hide... it sux cause it's too easy.


----------



## adambomb (Aug 7, 2007)

gears of war...insane....the long pathway in the belly of the beast...not only is there wretches that can kill you in almost 1 hit, there is locust shooting you from your flank so your never safe. also the burnt rubber driving, its almost immpossible.


----------



## webkilla (Aug 7, 2007)

Supreme commander final lvl (any of the three campains) on hard...

*dies*


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 7, 2007)

MGS3 The fight against The Sorrow, it took me awhile to get it. When I was about to give it, I randomly pressed my equipment buttons and...got myself by up o_o.

Also, anything on the European Extreme difficulty...is annoying.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 7, 2007)

The most annoying would have to be..errmmm...*Trounced HL2 in a day...destroyed CoD3..uhhh...2-7, on gears, Not hard, but annoying when you have a dumb driver/gunner..and Then the hardest would be..The last level in Battle Field 2 : Modern Combat for the 360..


----------



## Option7 (Aug 7, 2007)

All of the level from God of War on God Mode difficulty... I spent HOURS on that game. Then it glitched and I couldn't continue :|


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 7, 2007)

God of War IS hard..I forgot about that one..


----------



## adambomb (Aug 8, 2007)

oh, call of duty 2, on vetern the lvl would start out ridiculous, you would get ambushed and BOOM, your dead pretty much, even smoke grenades didnt help. maybe because in CoD2 vetern you dont die from sstray bullets, you die from a stray BULLET


----------



## Arka (Aug 8, 2007)

Rainbow6 LV...Dante's Theater.  When you have to hold the stage.

I could kill terrorists all day and it wouldn't make a difference.  I almost never died, but had to restart the checkpoint about a thousand times because if the terrorists couldn't shoot you, they'd just shoot the server sitting in the middle of the goddamn stage and you'd lose via mission failure.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know if this has been said already, but anything from Halo 2 with the flood in it on a hard level.
Oh and in Twilight Princess where you have to Sumo Wrestle that guy.


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 8, 2007)

Haha, I hate any spots with snipers with the legendary difficulty in Halo II, especially on co-op.

And, prolly one of the must fustrating parts ever is Heaven or Hell difficulty in DMC3, while inside the flying whale's stomach. I wanted to go through it without Nevan's flying. I gave up after awhile.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 8, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been said already, but anything from Halo 2 with the flood in it on a hard level.
> Oh and in Twilight Princess where you have to Sumo Wrestle that guy.



The flood is high up on my hardies, but I'm a shotty pro, and well, *Cough* "Silly mutants, your weapons cannot harm me, you know who the frack I am? Imma Jugganaut Bish.." Well..that aside. I'd say the HARDEST in Halo 2 for me, was legendary flying mission at the end..Where you guarded the scarab. XD *Is a horrible Pilot*

That and Cairo station, where the second boarding party, where the white elite and the sword elite come out, where the Athens blows up.

*Notices they are named after cities..*


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 9, 2007)

FuzzyPinkRaptor said:
			
		

> *Notices they are named after cities..*



Yep, all the orbital defense platforms are named after major cities on Earth.

Now if only I could figure out what sort of scheme they use for naming ships.  I mean, the _Pillar of Autumn_?  The _In Amber Clad_?  Spiffy, sure, but spiffy in a very "WTF?" kinda way.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'd have to do some serious historical research for that. I mean, I know Pillar of Autumn is used in some part of some culture's history, the In Amber Clad, not really sure..


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 9, 2007)

The last level in Half Life 2, because you work your way all the way to the top plowing through many people, getting there just in time, only to be blown off the fucking citadel.


----------



## Option7 (Aug 9, 2007)

FuzzyPinkRaptor said:
			
		

> God of War IS hard..I forgot about that one..



I got all the way to Pandora's Temple on God Mode.
I also completed the Challenges of the Gods. Now _that_ was hard.

@Dead-Zero: I found that level easy. Possibly because I was on the easy difficulty setting...
Whatever. I loved the super grav gun though


----------



## Gol22 (Aug 10, 2007)

Call of Duty: Finest Hour

Where? In the sewers.

Its impossible to survive as you get ambushed and shot at by 3 MG42's. Theres hardly anywhere to take cover but a small barrel which doesnt do jack squat. You try firing back, but you get sprayed by hundreds of bullets. 

I stopped playing that game cause i couldnt get past that part so many times.... >.<


----------



## Geist (Aug 11, 2007)

Any level from "Out of this world".


----------



## Kaku (Aug 11, 2007)

That one level in Halo [the original] with all the Flood in that scary basement-type place.


----------



## Gol22 (Aug 11, 2007)

Geist said:
			
		

> Any level from "Out of this world".



How could i ever forget a game like that.... oh man....sooo true.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 11, 2007)

Kaku said:
			
		

> That one level in Halo [the original] with all the Flood in that scary basement-type place.



That one was just... Well, not all too bad for me. =P


----------



## Lvx (Aug 12, 2007)

Did anyone say Gutsman's level yet?


----------



## Talynn (Aug 15, 2007)

Gutsman's level from Megaman 1, Annoying as hell, as is most of any Megaman's levels. :| But that is THE MOST annoying.

Also, in Super Metroid: Redesign (best Metroid hack ever), The "hardest level" area in that game has GOT to be...Tourain. Metroids pop out left and right, You have to go through many nooks and crevices, and the escape sequence from the Mother Brain to the exit of Tourain can take anywhere between 8 and 15 minutes (and the last shaft in Tourain is a TRUE remake of the original Metroid escape shaft.) It was annoying...

But awesome all at the same time <3


----------



## IxiahKitsunei (Aug 15, 2007)

Water Temple from OoT. Tortureous level...so..many...hours...wasted...rising and lowering water....


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 15, 2007)

IxiahKitsunei said:
			
		

> Water Temple from OoT. Tortureous level...so..many...hours...wasted...rising and lowering water....



Bah, the place is easy when you remember what sequence to do things in.  You obviously haven't seen the Master Quest remake of the Spirit Temple or Ganon's castle.


----------



## kapps (Aug 15, 2007)

The park mission in the first syphon filter, it was dark and rainy, seemed to go on forever, you had to rescue stupid cbdc agents, stop like three viral bombs that were hard to find and loaded with enemies and then you have to kill an asshat wearing full body armor and he has a flame thrower that was a 1 hit kill. Damn I died so many times on that level, oh yea and that was the first shooter game I ever played so I was tense the whole time.


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 15, 2007)

While not the hardest level I have ever played, the most annoying level must be the water temple. It was so redundant, and it took me forever how to find out how you get to shadow link's lair. Very annoying indeed.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 16, 2007)

Vs. Kintaro in Mortal Kombat 2. Just thinking about that makes me frustrated.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 16, 2007)

The flying city in Twilight Princess, The (damn) dam level of TMNT on NES, the coliseum of Painkiller, The third island of Black & White 1, The mythic dawn's cave in Oblivion (if you have low level char) The bigger levels in Phantasy Star Online, first stage of wily's castle in Mega Man 2, Mekon in Amlitude (that song made me wanna blow my brains out...) Buttsville part one of Earthworm Jim, ONS-Dria of Ut04... I could probably go on and on...


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 16, 2007)

the submarine level of Earthworm Jim.


----------



## Dragma (Aug 16, 2007)

The First Viewtiful Joe, where you go through all the bosses you beat and then that... lion thing... I hated it's guts.


----------

